# 32 Prion?!



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a pair and they work just fine. Know real bells and whistles, just a normal snowboard boot. They work fine for me and cost half the price. I would say get them


----------



## jordanovich (Sep 27, 2011)

I _just_ bought these boots because they're supposed to be really comfortable and they look great. Haven't taken them out yet but I've worn them around my living room and they feel awesome. I know that doesn't do much for ya but I'll come back and follow up after I go boarding.


----------



## xsephirot (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the 2008 model that I bought at cheap close out price last season. My advice is not to get them. I'm only my third season in but they are not stiff enough already for me. They work great in the beginning of the day but somehow halfway thru each day they are loose as anything. And no matter how much I pull the liner and reknot the outer shell it is just not tight enough. 

And my boot is not too big for me as I wear size 9.5 shoes and the size 9 32s fit me perfect.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Phunky said:


> I have a pair and they work just fine. Know real bells and whistles, just a normal snowboard boot. They work fine for me and cost half the price. I would say get them


^ Agreed. Bought the 2010 model at the beginning of last season. Super comfortable to ride in all day. And I have the exact opposite experience of the poster above me. Sometimes I have the habit of overtightening my boots and have to loosen them after a few hours.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

had some years ago, entry level model, they soften up real fast, the higher end 32's are good. Better to spend a bit more $ if you can.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's the boot we never got in

Have heard amazing reviews,but even the entry level 32 boots are good.

The only thing I've never liked about 32 is there boots are fat,had a customer say they didn't fit into there Gnu bindings.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's like wearing a shoe. So comfortable. Light. Durable.


----------

